# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Παρουσίαση Ολοκληρωμένων Κατασκευών >  >  Αυτόματος Διακόπτης Θερμοσίφωνου

## GR_KYROS

*Αυτόματη διακοπή λειτουργίας* *θερμοσίφωνου*
για να μπει ένα τέλος στις αμφιβολίες, εάν κλείσαμε τον θερμοσίφωνα η όχι

αναλυτικότερα εδώ

----------

agis68 (21-09-14), 

dog80 (31-07-14)

----------


## κολας

Γεια σου Βαγγέλη με τα ωραία σου :Smile: .Πότε προλαβαίνεις και τα κάνεις όλα αυτά?Εγώ δεν προλαβαίνω ούτε να κατουρίσω.Ολά καλά?

----------


## GR_KYROS

γεια σου Οδυσσέα, εσύ είσαι νέο παιδί, έχεις πολλές ασχολίες....  :Smile:

----------


## ikaros1978

Καλοοοο!!!!αν βαζαμε και ενα χρονοκυκλωμα να διεγειρει το ρελαι και να το ανοιγει μετα απο τον επιθυμητο χρονο??

----------


## GR_KYROS

ότι θες μπορείς να κάνεις, ακόμα και  από απόσταση με κινητό τηλέφωνο, εφόσον ότι και να γίνει , παρέχει ασφάλεια.

----------


## nikman

Βαγγελη πολυ καλη η κατασκευη σου, Η κρυσταλλική μαγνητική επαφή τι ειναι

----------


## GR_KYROS

από μαγνητική επαφή συναγερμού...

----------


## nikman

Οκ τωρα καταλαβα την λειτουργια. Σ'ευχαριστω.

----------


## Mihos

Τα σέβη μου... Απλό αλλά πανέξυπνο! Μόνο σου τη σκέφτηκες τη τεχνική ή την έχεις τρακάρει κάπου;

----------


## Mihos

Αυτά τα κουτιά για να φτιάξεις όργανα για πίνακα που τα βρίσκουμε? Σαν αυτό που έχει ο Βαγγέλης τη κατασκευή του?

----------


## cycler

> Αυτά τα κουτιά για να φτιάξεις όργανα για πίνακα που τα βρίσκουμε? Σαν αυτό που έχει ο Βαγγέλης τη κατασκευή του?



Εγώ πήρα από τη Mar Electronics, έχει μεγάλη ποικιλία και ετοιμοπαράδοτα. Έχει βέβαια καλές μάρκες OKW, teko και μια άλλη που μου διαφεύγει.
Έκανε και e-shop και στέλνει με ταχυδρομείο ή κούριερ.

Την επαφή που θα βρούμε. Δουλεύει κανείς Reed Relay?

----------


## GR_KYROS

Το σύστημα μπορεί να συναρμολογηθεί  και με συνδυασμό  υλικών εμπορείου...

----------


## FILMAN

Αυτό το υλικό τέρμα δεξιά είναι της hager;

----------


## GR_KYROS

όχι είναι by kyros  :Smile:

----------


## kpap

> για να μπει ένα τέλος στις αμφιβολίες, εάν κλείσαμε τον θερμοσίφωνα η όχι



Εγώ δεν είχα ποτέ καμία αμφιβολία, ήμουν σίγουρος πάντα ότι το είχα ξεχάσει ανοιχτό!  :Smile: 

Ωραίος ο Γρανάζης! Πολύ καλή ιδέα!

----------


## baladofatsas

Εγω να κανω τον δικηγορο του διαβολου??? :Smile: 

Το κυκλωμα στηριζεται στην σωστη λειτουργια του θερμοστατη ο οποιος ετσι κι αλλιως μας προσφερει ασφαλεια απο ενδεχομενο βρασμο του νερου. Πιστευω οτι το κυκλωμα δεν προσφερει παραπανω ασφαλεια, ισως οικονομια αλλα κι αυτο ελεγχεται...
Θελω να πω οτι αν φυγουμε απο το σπιτι με αναμενο θερμοσιφωνα ο θερμοστατης θα περιοριζει την θερμοκρασια κατω απο ενα επιπεδο που ειναι ρυθμισμενος. Η μονη μας ανασφαλεια ειναι η περιπτωση που κολλησει ο θερμοστατης! Σε αυτην την περιπτωση αν καταλαβα καλα το κυκλωμα δεν θα κοψει...

καταλαβα κατι λαθος??

----------


## GR_KYROS

Οπότε φύγε για σαββατοκύριακο με την αμφιβολία αν έκλεισες τον θερμοσίφωνα, και καλά να περάσεις…. :Smile:

----------


## -nikos-

καλη κατασκευη αλλα ο θερμοσιφωνας εχει μονο ενα λογο για να χαλασει και οταν 
χαλασει και 5 λεπτα να λιπεις απο το σπιτι η ζημια μπορει να γινει.
ΟΛΟΙ ΟΙ ΘΕΡΜΟΣΙΦΩΝΕΣ χαλανε με την ακολουθη σειρα
πρωτα τρωγεται το ανοδιο που εχουν μεσα διπλα στην αντισταση
μετα εφωσον το ανοδιο εχει φαγωθει τρωγεται απο την ηλεκτρολυση η αντισταση
μετα η αντισταση κατεβαζει υγρασια στον θερμοστατη που εχει μια δυκλιδα που τον κλεινει οταν βραχει 
η καιγεται η αντισταση η βραζει το νερο σε σειμιο να σκασει το ποιο αδυνατο σειμιο
της εγκαταστασης μας,ζημια μπορει να γινει επισεις αν ο θερμοσηφωνας τοποθετητε σε σιμειο με
πολυ υγρασια π.χ. πανω απο το ντουζιερα [ενα λαθος που επαναλαμβανεται]και ετσι περνει υγρασια 
ο θερμοστατης ,οσο για το θεμα της οικονομιας ειναι λαθος να σβυνουμαι τον
θερμοσιφωνα γιατι πολυ απλα καθε φορα που τον ζανααναβουμε πρεπει να ζεστανει 
το νερο που εχει 5-7βαθμους και να το κανει 65-70 ενω καταναλονει πολυ λιγωτερη
ενεργεια απλα για να το σιντιρει στους 65-70 βαθμους.
θα ελεγα να μπει ενα αλλου τυπου ασφαλιστικο πιο ευεσθιτο κατι σαν 
θερμικο μπουτον η κατι αλλο που να καταλαβενει οτι ο θερμοστατης δεν λιτουργει
και η αντισταση υπερθερμενεται

----------


## GR_KYROS

Η χρησιμότητα του συστήματος αφορά το αυτόματο κλείσιμο του θερμοσίφωνου, ώστε να μην ξεχαστεί, για ώρες ως και μέρες, και υπάρξει η πιθανότητα  βραχυκύκλωσης του θερμοστάτης, με καταστροφικά αποτελέσματα…. Ίσως.
Ακόμα εξυπηρετεί σε καθημερινή χρήση, αφού απλά το ενεργοποιούμε και είμαστε ήσυχοι.
Επιπλέων τοποθετείτε στον πίνακα, χωρείς την αναγκαιότητα έξτρα καλωδίων από τον θερμοσίφωνα.
Με τα όποια κενά ασφαλείας η και άλλων απαιτήσεων, αυτά μόνο μπορεί να προσφέρει και σε κάποιους μπορεί να είναι ικανοποιητικά.

----------


## -nikos-

οτι γινεται ειναι για καλο, απλα το ψαχνω για αναβαθμιση

----------


## nikolaras

> ,οσο για το θεμα της οικονομιας ειναι λαθος να σβυνουμαι τον
> θερμοσιφωνα γιατι πολυ απλα καθε φορα που τον ζανααναβουμε πρεπει να ζεστανει 
> το νερο που εχει 5-7βαθμους και να το κανει 65-70 ενω καταναλονει πολυ λιγωτερη
> ενεργεια απλα για να το σιντιρει στους 65-70 βαθμους.



Για μένα είναι λάθος γενικά να χρησιμοποιείς ηλεκτρικό θερμοσίφωνα , πόσο μάλλον να τον αφήνεις ανοιχτό συνέχεια.
Η χρήση του ηλεκτρικού θερμοσίφωνα κατά τη γνώμη μου, πρέπει να περιορίζεται σε εργένηδες που χρειάζονται μερικές φορές τη βδομάδα ζεστό νερό και για κάποιο σπίτι που δεν μένουμε συχνά.
Αρα ο φίλος Βαγγέλης πολύ καλά έκανε επινόησε το αυτόματο κλείσιμο !!!

----------


## -nikos-

δεν ειμαι κατα του αυτοματου κλεισιματος ειμαι κατα του χειροκινιτου ανοιγματος.
εγω εχω εγκαταστισει εναν θερμοστατη επαφης στο θερμοσιφωνα μου
επανω στη σωληνα εξαγωγης ο οποιος δινει εντολη στον θερμοστατη 
του θερμοσιφωνα να ανοιξει μονο οταν περνω νερο και περνοντας
το ζεστο νερο μεσα απο τον σωληνα ενεργωποιη τον θερμοστατη επαφης.

----------


## makis.civ

πολύ καλή ιδέα και οικονομική. τα αντίστοιχα delay off της αγοράς είναι απλησίαστα. το θέμα είναι κατα πόσο εμπιστεύεσαι την αξιοπιστία του θερμοστάτη.

----------


## GR_KYROS

Μάκη άμα είναι να αμφιβάλουμε για τον θερμοστάτη, από τον ποιο χρειαζόμαστε μόνο ένα κλείσιμο, τότε φανταστείτε να ξεχαστεί ο θερμοσίφωνας για μερικές ημέρες…
Και μια διευκρίνηση όταν μιλάμε για θερμοσίφωνα, εννοούμε όλους τους τύπους, όπως και ο ηλιακός τριπλής ενεργείας που έχω και εγώ.

----------


## FILMAN

> πολύ καλή ιδέα και οικονομική. τα αντίστοιχα delay off της αγοράς είναι απλησίαστα. το θέμα είναι κατα πόσο εμπιστεύεσαι την αξιοπιστία του θερμοστάτη.



Απλησίαστα; 35 ευρώ έχουν. Αν και εγώ στο σπίτι έχω βάλει on delay για το θερμοσίφωνα. Είναι φτηνότερο.

----------


## navar

Μπράβο βαγγέλη για ακόμα μία φορά !
έξυπνες και απλές λύσεις !!
παιδιά μην το κύκλωμα και η ιδέα είναι απλή και έξυπνη, επίσης είναι φτιαγμένη για ένα συγκεκριμένο λόγο !

είναι το λιγότερο "Βλακεία" μας να λέμε στον άνθρωπο που το παρουσιάζει "γιατί δεν κάνει αυτό?" "γιατί δεν κάνει εκείνο" "γιατί δεν κάνει το άλλο ".
κάνει απλά αυτό για το οποίο σχεδιάστηκε και για πολλούς απο μάς είναι αρκετό !

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Καλό ως ιδέα για τις περιπτώσεις που κάποιος θα λείψει από το σπίτι. 

Το "κακό" είναι πως η λειτουργία του και κατ'επέκταση η ασφάλεια βασίζεται στην παραδοχή της καλής λειτουργίας του θερμοστάτη, ενώ παραδοσιακά η φοβία περί "ανατίναξης" του θερμοσίφωνα οφείλεται ακριβώς στη μη καλή λειτουργία του θερμοστάτη. Έτσι το "μεπτό" εδώ είναι ότι δεν θεραπεύει τη βασική υποψία παθογένειας. Π.χ. ένα κύκλωμα τύπου "ο θερμοσίφωνας θα σταματήσει εάν συμβεί το Χ ή Υ γεγονός, όποιο συμβεί πρώτο" θα ήταν πιο κοντά σε μία τέτοια υλοποίηση. Π.χ, αν η θερμοκτασία του νερού φτάσει στους 80 βαθμούς Κελσίου ή ο χρόνος λειτουργίας της αντίστασης είναι μεγαλύτερος της 1 ώρας (που π.χ. αρκεί να το φτάσει στους 90ο και άρα δεν λειτούργησε ο θερμοστάτης) διακόπτει την παροχή τάσης (απλός χρονοδιακόπτης). Φαντάζομαι ότι η χρήση δεύτερου σένσορα θερμοκρασίας είναι μάλλον δύσκολα υλοποιήσιμη. Επίσης η κατανάλωση ρεύματος αναπλήρωσης της μέγιστης θερμοκρασίας όταν ξεχαστεί ανοικτός είναι σχετικά μικρή, οπότε το κύκλωμα που παρουσιάτηκε είναι χρήσιμο σε περιπτώσεις μακροχρόνιας απουσίας με τον θερμοσίφωνα ανοικτό, δεν θα έλεγα ότι πιο συνηθισμένο... 

Και αν χαλάσει ο θερμοστάτης και η βαλβίδα εκτόνωσης είναι βουλωμένη λόγω αχρηστίας τότε ο θερμοσίφωνας θα κάνει μπουμ αλλά δεν θα εκτοξευτεί λόγω εγκλωβισμού του στους 4 τοίχους του παταριού (αν είναι αυτού του τύπου). Πληροφοριακά να αναφέρω πως ο μύθος εκτόξευσης θερμόσίφωνα είναι αληθινός και δεν καταρρίπτεται σύμφωνα με τα πειράματα των mythbusters της γνωστής σειράς όπου με πίεση αρκετών bar κατάφεραν να τον κάνουν... πύραυλο στην κυριολεξία και να προσφέρουν απόλαυση στο φιλοθεάμον κοινό... πόσο μάλλον με έναν θερμοσίφωνα. Και η απλή έκρηξη του θερμοσίφωνα χωρίς εκτοξεύσεις πρέπει να είναι εξίσου ενδιαφέρουσα σε συνδιασμό με τα όσα ωράια θα ακολουθήσουν σε σχέση με τις σωληνώσεις...! Ενδιαφέρουσα εμπειρία αν συνδυαστεί με την αντίδραση της οικοκυράς (κατα προτίμηση πεθεράς!)...!

Καλό απόγευμα...

----------


## makis.civ

> Καλό ως ιδέα για τις περιπτώσεις που κάποιος θα λείψει από το σπίτι. 
> 
> Το "κακό" είναι πως η λειτουργία του και κατ'επέκταση η ασφάλεια βασίζεται στην παραδοχή της καλής λειτουργίας του θερμοστάτη, ενώ παραδοσιακά η φοβία περί "ανατίναξης" του θερμοσίφωνα οφείλεται ακριβώς στη μη καλή λειτουργία του θερμοστάτη. Έτσι το "μεπτό" εδώ είναι ότι δεν θεραπεύει τη βασική υποψία παθογένειας. Π.χ. ένα κύκλωμα τύπου "ο θερμοσίφωνας θα σταματήσει εάν συμβεί το Χ ή Υ γεγονός, όποιο συμβεί πρώτο" θα ήταν πιο κοντά σε μία τέτοια υλοποίηση. Π.χ, αν η θερμοκτασία του νερού φτάσει στους 80 βαθμούς Κελσίου ή ο χρόνος λειτουργίας της αντίστασης είναι μεγαλύτερος της 1 ώρας (που π.χ. αρκεί να το φτάσει στους 90ο και άρα δεν λειτούργησε ο θερμοστάτης) διακόπτει την παροχή τάσης (απλός χρονοδιακόπτης). Φαντάζομαι ότι η χρήση δεύτερου σένσορα θερμοκρασίας είναι μάλλον δύσκολα υλοποιήσιμη. Επίσης η κατανάλωση ρεύματος αναπλήρωσης της μέγιστης θερμοκρασίας όταν ξεχαστεί ανοικτός είναι σχετικά μικρή, οπότε το κύκλωμα που παρουσιάτηκε είναι χρήσιμο σε περιπτώσεις μακροχρόνιας απουσίας με τον θερμοσίφωνα ανοικτό, δεν θα έλεγα ότι πιο συνηθισμένο... 
> 
> Και αν χαλάσει ο θερμοστάτης και η βαλβίδα εκτόνωσης είναι βουλωμένη λόγω αχρηστίας τότε ο θερμοσίφωνας θα κάνει μπουμ αλλά δεν θα εκτοξευτεί λόγω εγκλωβισμού του στους 4 τοίχους του παταριού (αν είναι αυτού του τύπου). Πληροφοριακά να αναφέρω πως ο μύθος εκτόξευσης θερμόσίφωνα είναι αληθινός και δεν καταρρίπτεται σύμφωνα με τα πειράματα των mythbusters της γνωστής σειράς όπου με πίεση αρκετών bar κατάφεραν να τον κάνουν... πύραυλο στην κυριολεξία και να προσφέρουν απόλαυση στο φιλοθεάμον κοινό... πόσο μάλλον με έναν θερμοσίφωνα. Και η απλή έκρηξη του θερμοσίφωνα χωρίς εκτοξεύσεις πρέπει να είναι εξίσου ενδιαφέρουσα σε συνδιασμό με τα όσα ωράια θα ακολουθήσουν σε σχέση με τις σωληνώσεις...! Ενδιαφέρουσα εμπειρία αν συνδυαστεί με την αντίδραση της οικοκυράς (κατα προτίμηση πεθεράς!)...!
> 
> Καλό απόγευμα...



το πρόβλημα αυτό μπορεί να λυθεί τοποθετώντας και ένα δεύτερο θερμοστάτη, (που θα συνεργάζεται με τον πρώτο) ρυθμισμένο σε υψηλότερη θερμοκρασία και με μακρύ "πούρο" ώστε να βρίσκεται μακρυά απο τον θερμοσίφωνα.

----------


## lepouras

Η μηχανική κατασκευή του θερμοστάτη είναι τέτοια που εξασφαλίζει ότι αν η θερμοκρασία είναι μεγαλύτερη από την ρύθμιση που έχουμε βάλει να ρίχνει το ασφαλιστικό του. προσωπικά έχω πετύχει πααααρα πολλούς χαλασμένους ποτέ όμως κολλημένο . κλασικό παράδειγμα στους ηλιακούς που τους ρυθμίζουν συνήθως στους 60 βαθμούς και το καλοκαίρι ρίχνει το ασφαλιστικό του θερμοστάτη. η φιλοσοφία και οι προδιαγραφές όλων αυτών είναι ότι ακόμα και να χαλάσει πάντα θα κόβει το ρεύμα.

----------


## GR_KYROS

εναλλακτική πρόταση μετατροπής ασφάλειας Hager 
 link

----------


## lepouras

κύρος κάποια εξήγηση τι βλέπουμε γιατι δεν το έπιασα καλά. ακύρωσες ολο το θερμικό σύστημά υπερφόρτωσης  και άφησες το βραχυκυκλώματος. με τη σκεπτικό?
και τι είναι το καλώδιο που φεύγει?

----------


## MHTSOS

Αν δεν μπορείς να βρεις reed relay μετατρέπεις μια απλή ασφάλεια να κάνει αυτή την δουλειά.

----------

lepouras (18-02-11)

----------


## GR_KYROS

η ασφάλεια μετατράπηκε σε relay υπερέντασης, εξυπηρέτησε πολύ το πηνίο που περιείχε.

το σύστημα είναι απλό στην σχεδίαση, και δύσκολο στην κατασκευή.
επίσης λειτουργεί σε 220vσε μεγάλο ρεύμα, και τροφοδοτεί θερμοσίφωνο, με ότι συνεπάγετε αυτό.
εσκεμμένα δεν το αναλύω περισσότερο, όποιοι έχουν αρκετές γνώσεις το καταλαβαίνουν, οι υπόλοιποι καλύτερα να μην ασχοληθούν πρακτικά τουλάχιστον.

----------


## GSR600

> Το σύστημα μπορεί να συναρμολογηθεί  και με συνδυασμό  υλικών εμπορείου...
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 18401



 :OK: Και εγω εχω χρησιμοποιησει τα δυο μεσαια υλικα που αναφερει ο βαγγελης και προσθεσα και τον χρονοδιακοπτη τις hager και δουλευει τελεια.

----------


## GR_KYROS

η χρησιμοποίηση χρονοδιακόπτη παρέχει ασφάλεια, αλλά δεν εξασφαλίζει την επιθυμητή θερμοκρασία νερού.
ανάλογα με την εποχή, το νερό χρειάζεται διαφορετικούς χρόνος, και ειδικά εάν πρόκειται για ηλιακό θερμοσίφωνα.
παρόλα αυτά είναι μια ασφαλή μέθοδο με υλικά εμπορείου.

----------


## FILMAN

Τέτοιο εξέρτημα (αισθητήρας έντασης δηλ.) υπάρχει και έτοιμο, (δες τον κατάλογο της hager για "ρελέ εντάσεως"), μόνο που αντί για N.O. επαφή έχει N.C. Όσο για το χρονικό, κι εγώ κάπως έτσι το έχω, και δεν χρειάζεται ρύθμιση πάνω από 4-5 φορές το χρόνο.

----------


## GR_KYROS

ναι όντος υπάρχει ο ED183 της  Hager ο οποίος έχει 30 ευρώ, και ίσως  να χρειάζεται άλλο ένα relay βοηθητικό συν όλα τα υπόλοιπα που είπαμε, ξεπερνάμε τα 100+ ευρώ 
είναι και αυτή μια οικονομική πρόταση από τον φίλιππο

επίσης η ξέγνοιαστη λύση του χρονικού relay που ανάλογα με την εποχή, την ηλιοφάνεια, το ποιός έκανε μπάνιο πριν από εμάς, και αν άφησε καθόλου ζεστό νερό.
είναι και αυτή μια έξυπνη πρόταση από τον φίλιππο

----------


## FILMAN

> ναι όντος υπάρχει ο ED183 της Hager ο οποίος έχει 30 ευρώ, και ίσως να χρειάζεται άλλο ένα relay βοηθητικό συν όλα τα υπόλοιπα που είπαμε, ξεπερνάμε τα 100+ ευρώ 
> είναι και αυτή μια οικονομική πρόταση από τον φίλιππο
> 
> επίσης η ξέγνοιαστη λύση του χρονικού relay που ανάλογα με την εποχή, την ηλιοφάνεια, το ποιός έκανε μπάνιο πριν από εμάς, και αν άφησε καθόλου ζεστό νερό.
> είναι και αυτή μια έξυπνη πρόταση από τον φίλιππο



Το βοηθητικό relay έχει 3€ αν είναι τύπου όκταλ και η αντίστοιχη βάση ράγας έχει 1€.
Τα τελευταίο δεν το κατάλαβα. Το δικό σου σύστημα δουλεύει με βάση κάποια διαφορετική λογική;  :Lol:

----------


## GR_KYROS

είναι προφανές φίλιππα ότι στο σύστημα που προτείνον τουλάχιστον το νερό θα έχει την επιθυμητή θερμοκρασία σίγουρα χειμώνα καλοκαίρι. :Smile:

----------


## Nemmesis

ωραιο σαν αυτοματακι αλλα μεχρι εκει... πρεπει να δεις οτι στην ουσια δεν προσφερει τπτ παραπανω για την μια μονο φορα που θα κολλησει ο θερμοστατης επειδη δεν θα κοψει την παροχη...
Βαγγελη το χρονικο που λενε τα παιδια ειναι λιγο μεγαλητερο απο τον χρονο που θα χρειαστει ο θερμοσιφωνας στην χειροτερη των περιπτωσεων για να ζεστανει νερο... απλα και μονο για μια εξτρα ασφαλεια...
πχ το δικο σου συστημα θα κοψει την παροχη στον θερμοσιφωνα μολις ζεσταθουν τα νερα...(μια χαρα αλλα η βασικη σκεψη του καθενος, που ειναι  αν κολλησει ο θερμοστατης, ειναι ακομα εκει)... ετσι μπορουμε να περασουμε την αυτοσυγκρατηση του ρελε του αυτοματισμου σου μεσα απο μια επαφη ενος χρονοδιακοπτη... ετσι ασχετα αν εχει κοψει η οχι ο θερμοστατης το ρελε θα πεσει μετα απο καποιο χρονικο διαστημα που εχουμε εμεις ορισει με τετοιο τροπο ωστε να ειναι παντα λιγο μεγαλητερο απο τον χρονο που θα χρειαστει ο θερμοσιφωνας για να ζεστανει το νερο... ετσι οσο ειναι μια χαρα ο θερμοστατης το κυκλωμα θα δουλευει ακριβως οπως το δικου σου... ΑΝ κολλησει ο θερμοστατης θα περασει ο χρονος και θα κοψει απο τον χρονοδιακοπτη.. αφου πρωτα ομως ειναι ηδη ζεστα τα νερα... βεβαια μετα θα σκεφτομαστε και αν κολλησει και ο χρονοδιακοπτης?  :Wink:

----------


## GR_KYROS

για σου Παναγιώτης, με την καλή κουβέντα πάντα... :Smile: 
σου άρεσε το αυτοματάκι ? έχεις κάνει και καλύτερα ?

και οι δυο μέθοδοι προσφέρουν την ίδια ασφάλεια.

αλλά τώρα σοβαρά μιλάμε ?  είναι το ίδιο να βασιζόμαστε σε χρόνους που υποθέτουμε,  και που θα πρέπει να τους προσαρμόζουμε τακτικά, για την σωστή θερμοκρασία του νερού, παρά στον θερμοστάτη του κατασκευαστή.

----------


## Nemmesis

μα γιατι δεν μπορεις να δεχτεις αυτα που σου λενε??? μονο μπραβο μπραβο θες να ακους?? τον χρονοδιακοπτη τον θελουμε μονο και μονο σε περιπτωση που κολησει ο θερμοστατης... δεν θα ελενχει την θερμοκρασια του νερου... μπορεις να μου πεις πως ακριβως εχουν την ιδια ασφαλεια??? 
επισης εγω λεω οτι στο δικο σου σχεδιο μπορει να μπει χρονοδιακοπτης για να γινει ακομα πιο ασφαλες... δεν λεω οτι ενας απλος χρονοδιακοπτης ειναι καλητερος απο το δικο σου... 
και δεν το ηξερα οτι για να σχολιασω μια κατασκευη πρεπει να εχω φτιαξει και εγω μια... 
επισης εχεις ενα θεμα με την κριτικη οσο καλοπροαιρετη και αν ειναι αυτη (οποιος πηγε να σου πει κατι εχεις ενα ειρωνικο ηφακη με μονη βαση το κοστος κατασκευης... ) ... τοσες μερες δεν μιλησα γιατι ηξερα οτι δεν θα σου αρεσαν αυτα που θα σου ελεγα... τωρα ομως το εκανα προσπαθοντας να σου δειξω τη εννοουν τα παιδια που δεν θελεις να το καταλαβεις, βγαζοντας εκτος δικες μου αποψεις... εσυ ομως βλεπεις το ποιος σου λεει κατι... και οχι το τι σου λεει αυτος... ακομα μανιατικο το κρατας απο τον "αυτοματισμο" :Wink: 

οταν με την σειρα μου ανεβασω καμια κατασκευη υποσχομε οτι δεν θα εχεις την ιδια μεταχηρη απο εμενα στα σχολια σου και ευχομαι να μου την "λες" για να παρεις το αιμα σου πισω...

καληνυχτα. παω καμια βολτα να τσικνισω

----------


## GR_KYROS

Μη τα κρατάς μέσα σου Παναγιώτη, πες τα… :Smile: 
Και περιμένω με αγωνία να μας παρουσιάσεις μια κατασκευή σου… :Think:  :Think: 

 Ok νομίζω ότι εξαντλήσαμε το θέμα, και όσοι ενδιαφέρονται για ανάλογο σύστημα ,  έχουν να διαλέξουν, ανάμεσα σε όλες αυτές τις απόψεις.

----------


## -nikos-

το 90% των χρηστων ηλεκτρικου θερμοσιφωνα το σβυνουν οταν
δεν το χρειαζωνται, και αν το ξεχασουν τους διμηουργει ανχος 
σιγουρα θα τους ειναι χρεισιμη η κατασκευη σου,και μην εκπλαγεις αν
την δης να πωλιται σαν κιτ για πινακες σε κανενα χρονο,θα ελεγα να κανεις 
μια κατοχιρωση πατεντας.

----------


## GR_KYROS

Ναι ήταν μια παλιά ιδέα, που άργησα να την εφαρμόσω, στο δίκτυο περιέργως δεν υπάρχει κάτι ανάλογο.
Δεν αποτελεί πατέντα πάντως, γιατί με την ανάλογη συνδεσμολογία του ED183 της Hager και άλλων υλικών της εταιρείας, επιτυγχάνετε το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα.

----------


## -nikos-

ο τεσλα δεν ανακαλιψε ουτε το πηνιο ουτε τον μαγνητη ουτε την γενητρια συνεχους ρευματος
απλα αλαξε τις συνδεσεις και ανακαλυψε το εναλασωμενο ρευμα

----------


## FILMAN

Μάλλον δεν καταλάβατε καλά, το χρονικό το έχω ρυθμισμένο σε χρόνο *μικρότερο* από αυτόν που χρειάζεται για να ζεσταθεί το νερό ώστε να κόψει ο θερμοστάτης. Έτσι ο θερμοσίφωνας δεν μένει αναμμένος περισσότερο από όσο χρειάζεται ώστε να ζεσταθεί το νερό για να κάνω ίσα - ίσα ένα μπανάκι.

----------


## soulhealer

> Εγω να κανω τον δικηγορο του διαβολου???
> 
> Το κυκλωμα στηριζεται στην σωστη λειτουργια του θερμοστατη ο οποιος ετσι κι αλλιως μας προσφερει ασφαλεια απο ενδεχομενο βρασμο του νερου. Πιστευω οτι το κυκλωμα δεν προσφερει παραπανω ασφαλεια, ισως οικονομια αλλα κι αυτο ελεγχεται...
> Θελω να πω οτι αν φυγουμε απο το σπιτι με αναμενο θερμοσιφωνα ο θερμοστατης θα περιοριζει την θερμοκρασια κατω απο ενα επιπεδο που ειναι ρυθμισμενος. Η μονη μας ανασφαλεια ειναι η περιπτωση που κολλησει ο θερμοστατης! Σε αυτην την περιπτωση αν καταλαβα καλα το κυκλωμα δεν θα κοψει...
> 
> καταλαβα κατι λαθος??



μα ακριβώς την ίδια ζημιά θα μπορούσες να την πάθεις ακόμα και χωρίς αυτήν την ιδιοκατασκευή.. απλά πρόσθετο είναι όχι αντικατάσταση κάποιου εξαρτήματος του θερμοσιφώνου..
μακάρι να είχαν όλοι οι θερμοσίφωνες ένα θερμοστάτη λειτουργίας ,έναν ασφαλείας ,σε περίπτωση που δεν δουλέψει ο πρώτος (καεί ή κολλήσουν οι επαφές του) καθώς και την κλασική βαλβίδα εκτόνωσης η οποία σκάει όταν αποτύχουν οι δύο προηγούμενες προστασίες.. αλλά και πάλι ίσως θα έπρεπε να τοποθετούμε τους θερμοσίφωνες σε ειδικούς χώρους, με ισχυρό σκυρόδεμα όπου να αντέχουν την έκρηξη... 
πολύ φιλικά και με ενθουσιασμό για την κατασκευή του Βαγγέλη

----------


## soulhealer

> Απλησίαστα; 35 ευρώ έχουν. Αν και εγώ στο σπίτι έχω βάλει on delay για το θερμοσίφωνα. Είναι φτηνότερο.



Στο δικό μου έχω χρονικό 24ώρου και ρελέ CT35A.. οπότε είναι ρυθμισμένο να ανοίγει τις ώρες που έχω μειωμένο τιμολόγιο ή κατεπιλογή γυρίζοντας την επαφή σε manual.. αλλά τι με έχει πιάσει και θέλω να χρησιμοποιιήσω την κατασκευή του Βαγγέλη??

----------


## GR_KYROS

συγκρότηση αυτομάτου με υλικά εμπορείου HAGER
περισσότερα εδώ

----------


## FILMAN

Ξέρω, σου κάνω σπάσιμο, αλλά εγώ γιατί λέω ότι δεν θα δουλέψει; Γιατί το ρελέ εντάσεως έχει NC επαφή, και όχι NO που χρειάζεται να μπει έτσι όπως το έχεις εσύ...

----------


## GR_KYROS

δεκτό φίλιππε 
είναι  θεωρητική σχεδίαση, και μου διέφυγε 
θα το προσαρμόσω....
ευχαριστώ

----------


## GR_KYROS

η ίδιοκατασκευή (μετατροπή αυτόματης ασφάλειας HAGER σε relay υπερέντασης) είναι μονόδρομος.
 εδώ

----------


## ΗΝ1984

Μια  άλλη  δοκιμασμένη  λύση  κατά  της  υπερθέρμανσης  του  νερού  του  θερμοσιφώνου  είναι  η  τοποθέτηση  πρεσσοστάτη  υψηλής  πίεσης,  σε  σειρά  με  την  αντίσταση,  με  καστανιά  μη  αυτόματης  επαναφοράς, ώστε  να  ελεγχθεί ο  λόγος  για  τον  οποίο  ενεργοποιήθηκε.
  Ρύθμιση  να  ανοίγει  πάνω  από  τα  120 psi ( αυτό  ελέγχεται  και  ρυθμίζεται  μια  φορά)

----------


## GR_KYROS

Τάσο το θέμα εδώ είναι άλλο, αλλά ενδιαφέρον και αυτό που αναφέρεις.

----------


## FILMAN

> η ίδιοκατασκευή (μετατροπή αυτόματης ασφάλειας HAGER σε relay υπερέντασης) είναι μονόδρομος.
>  εδώ



Μπορείς να παρεμβάλλεις ένα βοηθητικό ρελέ με μια επαφή NC μεταξύ του διακόπτη προτεραιότητος και του κυρίως ρελέ. Άκομψη λύση, αλλά δουλεύει.

----------


## GR_KYROS

αυτό το relay θα είναι μόνιμα οπλισμένο, το κόστος αυξάνετε, πλησιάζει το ασύμφορο η υπόθεση...
η μετατροπή με κρύσταλλο-επαφή, είναι σωστή και δοκιμασμένη λύση, απλά το ψάχνω με υλικά εμπορείου, για κάποιους που δεν έχουν δυνατότητα κατασκευής.

----------


## GR_KYROS

βρέθηκε σχετικό relay
http://export.farnell.com/schneider-...Ntt=RM35JA32MW

----------


## kikosn

Ερώτηση 1
αυτο που έφτιαξες με το πηνίο και τον κρυσταλικό διακόπτη (πάνω αριστερά) δεν είναι ουσιαστικά ένα ΝΟ ρελέ;

Γιατί δεν χρησιμοποιείς 2 ρελέ, δλδ ετσι:

Ερώτηση 2
Βρήκα εδώ http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...886#post487886
το παρακάτω


Αυτό δεν είναι το ίδιο με τα 2 ρελέ αλλά με ένα; Γιατί δεν το έφτιαξες έτσι για τον θερμοσίφωνα;

Δεν ξέρω πολλά απο ηλεκτρονικά και θέλω να φτιάξω on-off διακόπτες για 2 επιτραπέζια εργαλία που φτιάχνω (φρέζα, δισκοπρίονο - περίπου 1300watt, 4-5 A)
Αγόρασα σήμερα 2 ΝΟ ρελέ και έναν κρυσταλλικό διακόπτη και θα ήθελα να μου πείτε με ποιο από όλα τα παραπάνω να φτιάξω.

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## kikosn

Μετά από μία αναλαμπή... το έχεις έτσι γιατί το πηνίο του ρελέ δεν σηκώνει τα 15-19A του θερμοσίφωνα;Εγω που το θέλω για εργαλείο μπορώ να το φτιάξω αλλιώς;

----------


## FILMAN

Απάντηση α/α:





> Ερώτηση 1
> αυτο που έφτιαξες με το πηνίο και τον κρυσταλικό διακόπτη (πάνω αριστερά) δεν είναι ουσιαστικά ένα ΝΟ ρελέ;
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 27565
> Γιατί δεν χρησιμοποιείς 2 ρελέ, δλδ ετσι:
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 27567



Μα φυσικά η διαφορά είναι στο πηνίο. Το πρώτο πηνίο είναι λίγες σπείρες χοντρού σύρματος και η τάση στα άκρα του είναι αμελητέα. Το πηνίο του ρελέ που λες εσύ να μπει, πώς θα είναι;





> Ερώτηση 2
> Βρήκα εδώ http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...886#post487886
> το παρακάτω
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 27566
> Αυτό δεν είναι το ίδιο με τα 2 ρελέ αλλά με ένα; Γιατί δεν το έφτιαξες έτσι για τον θερμοσίφωνα;



Όχι. Μάλλον δεν έχεις καταλάβει ότι στο κύκλωμα του Βαγγέλη το θερμοσίφωνο σβήνει μόλις ζεσταθεί το νερό, και μετά δεν ξανα - ανάβει ακόμα και αν το νερό κρυώσει, πράγμα που δεν συμβαίνει με αυτό το κύκλωμα που δείχνεις.





> Δεν ξέρω πολλά απο ηλεκτρονικά και θέλω να φτιάξω on-off διακόπτες για 2  επιτραπέζια εργαλία που φτιάχνω (φρέζα, δισκοπρίονο - περίπου 1300watt,  4-5 A)
> Αγόρασα σήμερα 2 ΝΟ ρελέ και έναν κρυσταλλικό διακόπτη και θα ήθελα να μου πείτε με ποιο από όλα τα παραπάνω να φτιάξω.
> 
> Ευχαριστώ



Τι είναι ο κρυσταλλικός διακόπτης που λες; Θες να έχεις δυο μπουτόν που με το ένα θα ανάβει το μηχάνημα και με το άλλο θα σβήνει, ή κάτι άλλο;

----------


## FILMAN

> Μετά από μία αναλαμπή... το έχεις έτσι γιατί το πηνίο του ρελέ δεν σηκώνει τα 15-19A του θερμοσίφωνα;Εγω που το θέλω για εργαλείο μπορώ να το φτιάξω αλλιώς;



Όχι ακριβώς, για την ακρίβεια δεν θα περάσουν καν τα 15 - 19Α που χρειάζεται ο θερμοσίφωνας, αλλά τα 0.01A που θα επιτρέψει το 220βολτο πηνίο του ρελέ. Ναι, αλλά ο θερμοσίφωνας δεν θα ζεστάνει το νερό με 0.01Α να περνάνε από την αντίστασή του...

----------


## kikosn

Ok κατανοητό ότι δεν γίνεται με 2 ρελέ.Σε αυτό όμως  έχει την ίδια λειτουργία οπότε αν στην θέση του "device" έχουμε θερμοσίφωνα και ο θερμοστάτης ανοίξει το κύκλωμα τότε δεν ξανα - ανάβει ακόμα και αν το νερό κρυώσει παρα μόνο αν ξαναπατηθεί το Trigger button, σωστά;κρυσταλλικό εννοώ κρύσταλλο-επαφή που χρησιμοποίησε και ο GR_KYROSεγώ θέλω ακριβώς την ίδια λειτουργία, και επειδή θα χρησιμοποιήσω Mushroom Emergency Stop Push Button Switch θέλω να παραμένει ανοιχτό το κύκλωμα όταν επαναφέρω το μανιτάριη απορία μου παραμένει Γιατί δεν παίζει το κύκλωμα για τον θερμοσίφωνα με το παραπάνω σχέδιο με 1 ΝΟ ρελέ και χρειάζοταν να μπει και πηνίο και κρύσταλλο-επαφή;

----------


## FILMAN

> Ok κατανοητό ότι δεν γίνεται με 2 ρελέ.Σε αυτό όμως  έχει την ίδια λειτουργία οπότε αν στην θέση του "device" έχουμε θερμοσίφωνα και ο θερμοστάτης ανοίξει το κύκλωμα τότε δεν ξανα - ανάβει ακόμα και αν το νερό κρυώσει παρα μόνο αν ξαναπατηθεί το Trigger button, σωστά;
> 
> Λάθος. Το ρελέ θα ξε - οπλίσει, όχι όταν σταματήσει να τραβάει ρεύμα ο θερμοσίφωνας, αλλά όταν διακοπεί η τροφοδοσία (πιθανώς μέσω πατήματος του μπουτόν "stop").
> 
> κρυσταλλικό εννοώ κρύσταλλο-επαφή που χρησιμοποίησε και ο GR_KYROS
> 
> Λέγεται επαφή reed.
> 
> εγώ θέλω ακριβώς την ίδια λειτουργία, και επειδή θα χρησιμοποιήσω Mushroom Emergency Stop Push Button Switch θέλω να παραμένει ανοιχτό το κύκλωμα όταν επαναφέρω το μανιτάρι
> ...



Ξαναλέω: Για να μην ξανανάψει ο θερμοσίφωνας μόλις κρυώσει το νερό.

----------


## GR_KYROS

με κάλυψε ο φίλιππος,  να διευκρινίσουμε ότι δεν μιλάμε για απλό relay τάσεως, αλλά για relay ρεύματος.
αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω τι θες να κάνεις με αυτά τα εργαλεία, τι αυτοματισμό χρειάζεσαι ?

----------


## kikosn

Έφτιαξα επιτραπέζιο δισκοπρίονο και επιτραπέζια φρέζα (από εργαλεία χειρός).Τα επαγγελματικά μηχανήματα (και τα βιομηχανικά) έχουν 2 διακόπτες πίεσης (1 ΝΟ και 1 NC) ώστε η εκκίνηση να μην γίνεται μηχανικά.Επίσης στην αρχή της τροφοδοσίας έβαλα έναν διακόπτη επείγουσας διακοπής των μηχανημάτων τύπου μανιτάρι (είναι ένας διακόπτης πίεσης NC με μανδάλωση) ώστε σε περίπτωση που θέλεις να σταματήσεις το μηχάνημα το πατάς.Τα τελείωσα χτες και δουλεύουν όπως πρέπει, αλλά έκανα λάθος να αγοράσω φθηνά υλικά και δεν είναι αξιόπιστα. Θα αντικαταστήσω σύντομα τους διακόπτες με κάτι επώνυμο (πχ legrand).Στην φώτο φαίνεται αριστερά το μανιτάρι, δίπλα οι διακόπτες ON OFF, από πίσω τους το κουτάκι με το ρελέ και δεξιά μια επιτοίχια πρίζα σούκο για την τροφοδοσία του εργαλείου.

----------


## kikosn

Τώρα θέλω μια βοήθεια.Επειδή στο τραπέζι είναι 2 εργαλεία θέλω να βάλω μια τρίτη πρίζα στην οποία θα συνδέεται η ηλεκτρική σκούπα (για αναρόφηση ροκανιδιών).Που πρέπει να συνδέσω ένα τρίτο ρελέ ώστε να ενεργοποιήτε αυτόματα η σκούπα με την ενεργοποίηση ενός από τα μηχανήματα;Φυσικά δεν πρέπει να ενεργοποιήτε το δεύτερο μηχάνημα.Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## GR_KYROS

Άλλαξε συνδεσμολογίες και είσαι ok

----------


## FILMAN

Δεν θα βάλεις 3ο ρελέ. Θα αλλάξεις τα ήδη υπάρχοντα ρελέ  με άλλα που θα έχουν άλλη μια επαφή (σύνολο 3). Αυτές οι δυο επιπρόσθετες επαφές θα παραλληλιστούν και θα τροφοδοτούν τη σκούπα.

Παρεμπιπτόντως δεν μου αρέσει έτσι όπως το έκανες. Έχεις βάλει τα stop και το μανιτάρι να κόβουν τον ουδέτερο, και επίσης το ρεύμα των μηχανημάτων περνάει μέσα από τα παραπάνω μπουτόν.

----------


## kikosn

Σας ευχαριστώ.
Βαγγέλη μόλις με γλίτωσες απο 20 ευρο, γιατί σκεφτόμουν να βάλω άλλα 2 ρελέ (σύνολο 4).  :Smile: 
Άρα δεν χρειάζετε να αντικαταστήσω τα 2 ρελέ (με 3ων επαφών) σύμφωνα με το παραπάνω σχέδιο.
Τώρα σε σχέση με τον ουδέτερο, δεν καταλαβαίνω το εξής: πρέπει να έχω στον νου μου το τρόπο που βάζω την σούκο στον τοίχο για να επιλέγω που περνά ο ουδέτερος; Δλδ να μετρήσω και να σημειώσω με μαρκαδόρο πως να βάζω την πρίζα; πως λύνεται αυτό φυσιολογικα;

----------


## GR_KYROS

καλά θα είναι να υπάρχει η φάση στον κόμβο με τους on διακόπτες, αλλά δεν έχει ιδιαίτερη σημασία

----------


## lelek

Ρε παιδιά, μπορεί κάποιος να εξηγήσει περιληπτικά τη λειτουργία του κυκλώματος? Διάβασα όλο το τόπικ αλλά ποτέ δεν εξηγήθηκε νομίζω?

Η μαγνητική επαφή τι ρόλο παίζει μέσα σε όλα τ'άλλα???? Κανένα κατάστημα να τη βρούμε? Έτσι απλά για να δω καμιά εικόνα της...

----------


## lelek

Κανείς??

----------


## kotsos___

Το κύκλωμα ενεργοποιείται με το πάτημα του μπουτον, και δίνει ρευμα στο θερμοσιφωνο. μολις ζεσταθει το νερο το θερμοσιφωνο κλεινει αυτοματα λογω του θερμοστατη που έχει, και σταματάει να τραβάει ρεύμα. Μολις γίνει αυτο το κύκλωμα το καταλαβαίνει, και κλείνει.. όταν λοιπόν κρυώσει το νερό του θερμοσιφώνου, το θερμοσίφωνο δεν θα ξαναανάψει.. κι ας είναι σηκωμένος ο γενικός..

Μπορεί κάποιος να μου πει κι εμένα τι να κάνω με την επαφή που ακούγεται να τρεμοπαίζει??

----------


## lelek

Δεν εννοούσα γενικά ποιός είναι ο σκοπός του αλλά τη λειτουργία του κυκλώματος... τέσπα σ'ευχαριστω φίλε Κώστα όπως και να' χει... μακάρι να μπορούσα να σε βοηθήσω...  :frown:

----------


## kotsos___

Η μαγνητική επαφή διεγείρεται απο το πηνίο, και τροφοδοτεί το ρελέ το οποίο τροφοδοτεί το πηνίο που διεγείρει την μαγνητική επαφή, η οποία με την σειρά της τροφοδοτεί το ρελε.. ένας φαύλος κύκλος δηλαδή, ο οποίος ξεκινάει με την ενεργοποίηση του ρελε απο μέρους μας (διακόπτης on), και διακόπτεται είτε πάλι απο μέρους μας (διακόπτης off) είτε όταν ο θερμοσίφωνας σταματήσει να τραβάει ρέυμα.. Άρα η επαφή δεν διεγείρεται.. κλπ :Tongue2:

----------


## lelek

> Η μαγνητική επαφή διεγείρεται απο το πηνίο, και τροφοδοτεί το ρελέ το οποίο τροφοδοτεί το πηνίο που διεγείρει την μαγνητική επαφή, η οποία με την σειρά της τροφοδοτεί το ρελε.. ένας φαύλος κύκλος δηλαδή, ο οποίος ξεκινάει με την ενεργοποίηση του ρελε απο μέρους μας (διακόπτης on), και διακόπτεται είτε πάλι απο μέρους μας (διακόπτης off) είτε όταν ο θερμοσίφωνας σταματήσει να τραβάει ρέυμα.. Άρα η επαφή δεν διεγείρεται.. κλπ



Το' πιασα φίλε Κώστα... απλά να ρωτήσω... κάτι πιο αξιόπιστο δεν υπάρχει από την μαγνητική επαφή? γιατί μου φαίνεται "κάπως" να βάλουμε μία μαγνητική επαφή από αυτές που βάζουμε στα κυκλώματα συναγερμού... Και κάτι ακόμη..το reed relay είναι κανονικό ρελέ που για όση ώρα του δίνουμε εμείς τάση είναι οπλισμένο? θέλω να πω ποιά είναι η διαφορά του σε σχέση με ένα κανονικό ρελέ του τύπου "δίνω τάση οπλίζει κόβω τάση αφοπλίζει" ???? 

Το "κυκλάκι" στο σχέδιο είναι λυχνία έτσι? ενώ τα γκρι " φεύγουν για το θερμοσίφωνο ε??? (εντάξει είπαμε το' πιασα αλλά ας σιγουρευτώ...)


 :Smile:

----------


## kotsos___

H διαφορά του reed relay απο τα άλλα είναι οτι το reed relay είναι μια μαγνητική επαφή τυλιγμένη με ένα πηνίο  :Biggrin:

----------


## lelek

> H διαφορά του reed relay απο τα άλλα είναι οτι το reed relay είναι μια μαγνητική επαφή τυλιγμένη με ένα πηνίο



Κάτσε τώρα γιατί μπερδεύτηκα... στο σχήμα που έχει ο Kyros το στοιχείο με το πηνίο και το διακόπτη είναι το reed relay????
Νόμιζα ότι η ονομασία αναφερόταν στο άλλο ρελέ...

Έχεις να προτείνεις κάποιο άλλο στοιχείο αντί της μαγνητικής επαφής για το εν λόγω σχήμα??? Αν όχι, να προτείνεις κάποια μαγνητική επαφή?

----------


## kotsos___

ναι αυτο ειναι.. το αλλο ρελε ειναι κανονικο..
μια χαρα δουλευει το κύκλωμα, αν εξαιρέσεις λίγο βόμβο που κάνει η επαφή.. διάλεξε μια μεγάλη για να μπορείς να κάνεις τις σπείρες..

----------


## lelek

?  homemade   ?    ...

----------


## kotsos___

-  ()         
-         6  5-6      reed relay
-   C
-   
-   220V

----------


## GR_KYROS

,         hager     ….

----------


## kotsos___

50Hz  ??

----------


## GR_KYROS

,          …..

----------


## lelek

> ,         hager     ….



       (2  ?)     ?          
??     ...  :frown:        ..     ... 

  ....   ( -    )            .. 4 kW, ???

  16            ?

----------


## kotsos___

,        ..

----------


## kotsos___

> ,          …..



   ??     ..   ?

----------


## lelek

> ,        ..





  ?          ...           reed relay...

----------


## kotsos___

http://www.google.gr/search?hl=el&bi...NImXhQeyloG4Aw

----------


## lelek

Σα να το' πιασα Βαγγέλη και Κώστα... άργησα αλλάααααα...χαχχαα εντάξει  διάβασα και λίγο...μορφώθηκα που λένε.... οπότε αν πάω να ζητήσω για την  εφαρμογή μας μια τέτοια επαφή τί χαρακτηριστικά θα έχει?? Για να εμβαθύνουμε και λίγο....

(Και ακόμη :Smile: 

1)  Αν χρησιμοποιήσουμε π.χ. 6άρη αγωγό γύρω από την επαφή, τί πτώση τάσης  θα έχουμε σε αυτόν??? γιατί το κύκλωμα εφαρμόζει τάση 230 V σε αυτό τον  αγωγό *που είναι σε σειρά με το φορτίο μας* (αντίσταση  θερμοσίφωνα)... Και το ερωτώ αυτό γιατί η απάντηση είναι καθοριστική και  στην περίπτωση που θα αγοράζαμε έτοιμο reed ρελέ και θα θέλαμε να έχει  την ίδια αυτή τάση το πηνίο του.... προφανώς είναι μικρή αλλά ερωτώ...  (και είναι μικρή γιατί θέλω όλα τα βολτ να "πέσουν" πάνω στο θερμοσίφωνο - ναι αλλά πόση)

2)  Όσο για το ρεύμα επαφών του αυτοσχέδιου ή ακόμη και του έτοιμου ρελέ  (ρεύμα μαγνητικής επαφής) αυτό θα είναι τουλάχιστον όσο και το ρεύμα που  καταναλώνει το *ρελέ ισχύος* των 4 kW για παράδειγμα του  θερμοσιφώνου , για τη λειτουργία του, σωστά? Μια τέτοια επαφή μάλλον θα  πρέπει να ζητήσω? δηλαδή π.χ. 0,5 Α??? (π.χ. λέμε)

3) Προφανώς  εδώ δε μπορούμε το ρελέ αυτό (έτοιμο ή αυτοσχέδιο) να το ονομάσουμε ρελέ  υπερέντασης έ? λογικά, ρελέ υπερέντασης λέμε τα reed switches τα οποία  έχουν τουλάχιστον μία N.C. επαφή... διορθώστε με αν κάνω λάθος... είναι  που προσπαθώ συνέχεια να μαθαίνω...

4) Το περίεργο είναι ότι σε  αντίθεση με τις κλασικές περιπτώσεις των ρελέ, εδώ από το πηνίο του ρελέ  περνά (λογικά δε θα πρέπει να πω όμως και καταναλώνει) μεγάλο ρεύμα ενώ από τις επαφές του (μαγνητικές επαφές που οπλίζει) περνά πολύ μικρό....

5) Σας ζάλησα τα @α@άρι@ μήπως???? χαχαα.... σόρρυ παιδιά... καλό βράδυ.....

----------


## lelek

Ξέρω μερικά από αυτά αναφέρθηκαν στις προηγούμενες σελίδες του τόπικ... αλλά είναι σαν ένα ξεκαθάρισμα νομίζω εδώ...

Όποιος έχει όρεξη ας απαντήσει... 

Φιλικά,


Θοδωρής Δάνης

----------


## kotsos___

> Σα να το' πιασα Βαγγέλη και Κώστα... άργησα αλλάααααα...χαχχαα εντάξει  διάβασα και λίγο...μορφώθηκα που λένε.... οπότε αν πάω να ζητήσω για την  εφαρμογή μας μια τέτοια επαφή τί χαρακτηριστικά θα έχει?? Για να εμβαθύνουμε και λίγο....
> 
> (Και ακόμη
> 
> 1)  Αν χρησιμοποιήσουμε π.χ. 6άρη αγωγό γύρω από την επαφή, τί πτώση τάσης  θα έχουμε σε αυτόν??? γιατί το κύκλωμα εφαρμόζει τάση 230 V σε αυτό τον  αγωγό *που είναι σε σειρά με το φορτίο μας* (αντίσταση  θερμοσίφωνα)... Και το ερωτώ αυτό γιατί η απάντηση είναι καθοριστική και  στην περίπτωση που θα αγοράζαμε έτοιμο reed ρελέ και θα θέλαμε να έχει  την ίδια αυτή τάση το πηνίο του.... προφανώς είναι μικρή αλλά ερωτώ...  (και είναι μικρή γιατί θέλω όλα τα βολτ να "πέσουν" πάνω στο θερμοσίφωνο - ναι αλλά πόση) 0V
> 
> 2)  Όσο για το ρεύμα επαφών του αυτοσχέδιου ή ακόμη και του έτοιμου ρελέ  (ρεύμα μαγνητικής επαφής) αυτό θα είναι τουλάχιστον όσο και το ρεύμα που  καταναλώνει το *ρελέ ισχύος* των 4 kW για παράδειγμα του  θερμοσιφώνου , για τη λειτουργία του, σωστά? Μια τέτοια επαφή μάλλον θα  πρέπει να ζητήσω? δηλαδή π.χ. 0,5 Α??? (π.χ. λέμε)Γενικα το ρελε τραβάει πολύ λιγο ρευμα μισο αμπερ βαρια, και οποιαδηποτε επαφη σε καλύπτει.. απλα δες μια μεγαλούτσικη..
> 
> 3) Προφανώς  εδώ δε μπορούμε το ρελέ αυτό (έτοιμο ή αυτοσχέδιο) να το ονομάσουμε ρελέ  υπερέντασης έ? λογικά, ρελέ υπερέντασης λέμε τα reed switches τα οποία  έχουν τουλάχιστον μία N.C. επαφή... διορθώστε με αν κάνω λάθος... είναι  που προσπαθώ συνέχεια να μαθαίνω...
> ...



Στις υπόλοιπες πραγματικα δεν καταλαβαίνω τι εννοείς..

----------


## lelek

> Στις υπόλοιπες πραγματικα δεν καταλαβαίνω τι εννοείς..





3) Απλά το λέω με την έννοια ότι ένα ρελέ υπερέντασης  προστατεύει οπότε ανοίγει ένα κύκλωμα απο μία Ν.C. επαφή του.... και όχι να  κλείνει ένα άλλο   κύκλωμα από μία του Ν.Ο. επαφή για να ανοίξει ΑΥΤΟ το  κύκλωμα, το κύκλωμα που θέλουμε να ανοίξει... μπορεί και να είναι βλακεία αυτό που  λέω... σόρρυ

4) Μα και μόνος σου το λες Κώστα....  εάν προσέξεις το πηνίο- 6άρης αγωγός διαρρέεται πχ από  18 Αμπέρ ρεύμα ενώ η μαγνητική επαφή του από mA.... (αλήθεια τη στιγμή της  ενεργοποίησης ακαριαία στην αρχή αυτή η μαγνητική επαφή έχει πολλά  αμπέρ...πως τα αντέχει???) γιατί εάν προσέξετε κλείνει κύκλωμα απ' ευθείας με το θερμοσίφωνο!!! Ενώ σε ένα "κανονικό" ρελέ όπως αυτό του θερμοσιφώνου των 4 kW το πηνίο του διαρρέται από λίγα mA ενώ οι επαφές του από τα 18 Αμπέρ που τραβάει το θερμοσίφωνο.

Ελπίζω να μη γράφω βλακείες και να κατάλαβα καλά τη λειτουργία του κυκλώματος....

ΟΚ για τις απαντήσεις στα 1) και 2) απολύτως κατανοητές... ίσως και βλακεία μου που ρώτησα... ναι δίκιο έχεις...απλά ήταν περασμένη η ώρα όταν έγραφα....  :Smile:

----------


## GR_KYROS

Ναι στο συγκεκριμένο κύκλωμα χρειαζόμαστε N.O. επαφή
Από την επαφή περνούν ελάχιστα mA τόσα όσα χρειάζεται το relay ισχύος για να οπλίσει…

----------


## lelek

> Ναι στο συγκεκριμένο κύκλωμα χρειαζόμαστε N.O. επαφή
> Από την επαφή περνούν ελάχιστα mA τόσα όσα χρειάζεται το relay ισχύος για να οπλίσει…



Την ώρα που πατάμε το start όμως και μόνο τότε φυσικά, δε τραβά τα αμπέρ του θερμοσιφώνου???

----------


## GR_KYROS

Ακόμα δεν έχεις καταλάβει την φιλοσοφία του κυκλώματος….

Έτοιμο σχετικό relay  σε προσιτή τιμή
http://www.230vac.cz/-_-AC.html

----------


## lelek

Στιγμιαία όταν οπλίσει το ρελέ 4 kW (είναι κλειστός ο start) θα περάσει ρεύμα και από τη μαγνητική επαφή... κάνω λάθος σε αυτό???

Βαγγέλη σε αυτά που μου έστειλες όταν βάλουμε ρύθμιση π.χ. 1,6-16 Α το ρελέ κόβει (ανοίγει η μαγνητική σου επαφή στην ουσία) για ρεύματα έξω από αυτή την περιοχή, σωστά?

----------


## lelek

Και κάτι άλλο.. η μεταγωγική επαφή εξόδου 8 Α σε αυτό που μου έστειλες

http://www.230vac.cz/-_-AC.html


δεν υπάρχει στο δικό σου κύκλωμα έτσι? ρωτάω για να δω αν κατάλαβα...

----------


## kotsos___

> Στιγμιαία όταν οπλίσει το ρελέ 4 kW (είναι κλειστός ο start) θα περάσει ρεύμα και από τη μαγνητική επαφή... κάνω λάθος σε αυτό???



Ναι.. οταν πατας το ον η επαφη ειναι ανοιχτη.. για να κλεισει η επαφη πρεπει να κλεισει πρωτα το ρελε

----------


## GR_KYROS

Αυτό που σου έστειλα έχει επαφές NO NC και κάνεις ότι θες, αλλά όπως και στο δικό μου χρειάζεται και ένα relay ισχύος + τα μπουτον

----------


## lelek

> αλλά όπως και στο δικό μου χρειάζεται και ένα relay ισχύος + τα μπουτον



Μια χαρά είναι το κύκλωμα σου και η φώτο αυτή είναι η αρχική με ΝΟ μαγνητική επαφή.





> Αυτό που σου έστειλα έχει επαφές NO NC και κάνεις ότι θες,



Η μία δηλαδή σαν ΝΟ μαγνητική και η άλλη σαν ΝC για ότι άλλο θέλουμε....  γιατί λες ότι δε καταλαβαίνω τη φιλοσοφία??? μπορείς να μου απαντήσεις  στις ερωτήσεις μου??






> Στιγμιαία όταν οπλίσει το ρελέ 4 kW (είναι κλειστός ο  start) θα περάσει ρεύμα και από τη μαγνητική επαφή... κάνω λάθος σε  αυτό???
> 
> Βαγγέλη σε αυτά που μου έστειλες όταν βάλουμε ρύθμιση π.χ. 1,6-16 Α το  ρελέ κόβει (ανοίγει η μαγνητική σου επαφή στην ουσία) για ρεύματα έξω  από αυτή την περιοχή, σωστά?



Φιλικά πάντα  :Smile:

----------


## lelek

Παιδιά κανείς άλλος? Ο βαγγέλης είναι εκτός.... τον ζάλισα κιόλας... χεχε

----------


## GR_KYROS

Τι δεν καταλαβαίνεις καρντάση :Smile: 

Βαγγέλη σε αυτά που μου έστειλες όταν βάλουμε ρύθμιση π.χ. 1,6-16 Α το ρελέ κόβει (ανοίγει η μαγνητική σου επαφή στην ουσία) για ρεύματα έξω από αυτή την περιοχή, σωστά?
Ναι :Smile: 
Η μία δηλαδή σαν ΝΟ μαγνητική και η άλλη σαν ΝC για ότι άλλο θέλουμε....
Όχι :Sad: 

Ίσως μπλέχτηκες χειρότερα με το εμπορικό σύστημα που σου έδειξα, αλλά απλά ήθελα να σου πω ότι υπάρχει και έτοιμο, οπότε αν ενδιαφέρεσαι μην παίδευσε με κατασκευή…. :Wink:

----------


## GR_KYROS

Ok η φιλοσοφία λειτουργίας έχει ως εξής:
Πατάμε το ON το ρεύμα περνά από το power relay κλείνει κύκλωμα το πηνίο από το OFF και η επαφή του power relay τροφοδοτεί το θερμοσίφωνο.
Κανονικά εφόσον αφήνουμε το ON το power relay θα ξανά άνοιγε και θα έσβηνε το θερμοσίφωνο.
Αλλά περνώντας το ρεύμα από το coil οπλίζει η κρυσταλλική επαφή από τον μαγνητισμό που δημιουργείτε και περνά μόνιμη τάση στο πηνίο του  power relay ότι έκανε ο ON διακόπτης.
Όλα καλά μέχρι εδώ ? το νερό ζεσταίνετε ….. 
Όταν ζεσταθεί ο θερμοστάτης που βρίσκετε μέσα στον θερμοσίφωνα θα διακόψει την λειτουργία προσωρινά….
Εμείς θέλουμε να την διακόψουμε  μόνιμα, οπότε
Από το coil δεν θα περνά πλέον ρεύμα η κρυσταλλική επαφή θα ανοίξει , και δεν θα έχει το πηνίο του power relay τάση, οπότε και αυτό θα ανοίξει μόνιμα  , με το θερμοσίφωνα να έχει ζεστό νερό, να έχει απενεργοποιηθεί  οριστικά, ακόμα και αν εσύ δεν είσαι στο σπίτι να τον κλείσεις.
Εάν για κάποιον λόγο θες να το κλείσεις το θερμοσίφωνα νωρίτερα πατάς το OFF
Εάν θες να ξανά ζεστάνεις νερό πατάς το ON και φεύγεις ήσυχος……
ok :Smile:

----------


## lelek

> Τι δεν καταλαβαίνεις καρντάση
> 
> Η μία δηλαδή σαν ΝΟ μαγνητική και η άλλη σαν ΝC για ότι άλλο θέλουμε....
> Όχι



Κάτι έγινε τώρα... οπότε απ' ότι καταλαβαίνω η μεταγωγική επαφή εξόδου είναι κάτι extra σε σχέση με το homemade κύκλωμα?

"Στιγμιαία όταν οπλίσει το ρελέ 4 kW (είναι κλειστός εκείνη τη στιγμή ο  start) θα περάσει  ρεύμα και από τη μαγνητική επαφή... κάνω λάθος σε  αυτό???
Το ρεύμα αυτό δεν είναι τα 18 Αμπέρ??????????????????"       

 δέκα φορές το ρώτησα κι απάντηση δε πήρα.... μ' έσκασες γκαρντάση...  :Smile:

----------


## kotsos___

Σου απαντησα εγώ..
Οχι γιατι θα εχει ηδη οπλίσει το ρελε..

----------


## lelek

Βαγγέλη ευχαριστώ που κάθησες και έγραψες.... αλλά αυτά όλα τα κατάλαβα νομίζω...

Εγώ  απλά νομίζω (και για να απαντήσω και σε σένα Κώστα) ότι αν το πάτημα  του ΟΝ είναι 1 ολόκληρο δευτερόλεπτο παίζει και να καεί η μαγνητική  επαφή μας... Πιό εύκολα (απειροελάχιστα ίσως) θα τραβήξει το φορτίο μας  ρεύμα από μια γραμμή που είναι ένας απλός αγωγός απ' ότι από μια γραμμή  που περιέχει και ένα κατά κάποιο τρόπο πηνίο (ΑΝ ήτανε ίδιας διατομής οι  γραμμές... εντάξει δεν είναι το ξέρω)
Οπότε εδώ στην ουσία πρόκειται  για 2 γραμμές παράλληλα που τροφοδοτούν ένα φορτίο...όμως η μία είναι  6άρα γραμμή και έχει μικρότερη αντίσταση από την π.χ. 1,5άρα γραμμή
που  τροφοδοτεί το πηνίο του ρελέ ισχύος μέσω μιας μαγνητικής επαφής, οπότε  και θα περάσει από αυτή (6άρα) το περισσότερο ρεύμα που θα τραβήξει το  φορτίο. Ωστόσο, εγώ ακόμη και γι' αυτό το λίγο ρεύμα των 5-6 Αμπερ που  θα περάσει από τη διαδρομή (φάση L-->διακόπτης ON ---> μαγνητική  επαφή ----> θερμοσίφωνο) έχω επιφυλάξεις για το αν θα το αντέξει  στιγμιαία η μαγνητική επαφή....

ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΒΕΒΑΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΝΑΛΥΣΗ ΓΙΑ  ΤΟ 1-2 SEC που μπορεί να διαρκέσει ένα πάτημα ΟΝ... σκεφτείτε όμως και  να είναι παραπάνω από κάποιον ξένο που δε ξέρει τη συνδεσμολογία 
και να το πατήσει για περισσότερο χρόνο νομίζοντας ότι πρέπει να "κουμπώσει" ο διακόπτης ενώ αυτό είναι μπουτόν.... 

Τέσπα.... 

Γνώμες είναι αυτές...  :Smile: 

Μπορεί  να κάνω και λάθος... 

Ευχαριστώ όλους και κυρίως εσάς Βαγγέλη και Κώστα...

----------


## vasilllis

> Ok η φιλοσοφία λειτουργίας έχει ως εξής:
> Πατάμε το ON το ρεύμα περνά από το power relay κλείνει κύκλωμα το πηνίο από το OFF και η επαφή του power relay τροφοδοτεί το θερμοσίφωνο.
> Κανονικά εφόσον αφήνουμε το ON το power relay θα ξανά άνοιγε και θα έσβηνε το θερμοσίφωνο.
> Αλλά περνώντας το ρεύμα από το coil οπλίζει η κρυσταλλική επαφή από τον μαγνητισμό που δημιουργείτε και περνά μόνιμη τάση στο πηνίο του  power relay ότι έκανε ο ON διακόπτης.
> Όλα καλά μέχρι εδώ ? το νερό ζεσταίνετε ….. 
> Όταν ζεσταθεί ο θερμοστάτης που βρίσκετε μέσα στον θερμοσίφωνα θα διακόψει την λειτουργία προσωρινά….
> Εμείς θέλουμε να την διακόψουμε  μόνιμα, οπότε
> Από το coil δεν θα περνά πλέον ρεύμα η κρυσταλλική επαφή θα ανοίξει , και δεν θα έχει το πηνίο του power relay τάση, οπότε και αυτό θα ανοίξει μόνιμα  , με το θερμοσίφωνα να έχει ζεστό νερό, να έχει απενεργοποιηθεί  οριστικά, ακόμα και αν εσύ δεν είσαι στο σπίτι να τον κλείσεις.
> Εάν για κάποιον λόγο θες να το κλείσεις το θερμοσίφωνα νωρίτερα πατάς το OFF
> ...



μπορει να χρησιμοποιησει και πηνιο ελλειψεως στην ασφαλεια η στον διακοπτη 220v.γλυτωνει και το ρελε.

----------


## kotsos___

το ρευμα κατανέμεται ομοιόμορφα.. ουσιαστικα ειναι σα να εχεις εναν αγωγο 7,5mm2
δεν γινεται να καει η επαφη απο την στιγμή που είναι παράλληλα με το καλώδιο..

----------


## lelek

> το ρευμα κατανέμεται ομοιόμορφα.. ουσιαστικα ειναι σα να εχεις εναν αγωγο 7,5mm2
> δεν γινεται να καει η επαφη απο την στιγμή που είναι παράλληλα με το καλώδιο..



Αν υποθέσουμε ότι το θερμοσίφωνο τραβάει 18 Α, τότε θα πήγαιναν 9 Α και 9 Α από τα 2 καλώδια ΑΝ ηταν ίδιας διατομής.... τώρα όμως δεν είναι....
τί εννοείς ομοιόμορφα?? "ηλεκτρομαγνητικά το θέτεις? αυτό με το 7,5 δεν ισχύει νομίζω..





> δεν γινεται να καεί η επαφή απο την στιγμή που είναι παράλληλα με το καλώδιο..



Δηλαδή αν περάσουν από την επαφή 5 Α γιατί να μην καεί???? παράλληλα, αντιπαράλληλα ή όπως αλλιώς θέλεις...

----------


## kotsos___

γιατι δεν θα περασουν 5Α.. και αν περασουν 5Α θα περασουν γιατι η διατομη της θα ειναι 3mm, αρα θα αντεχει τα 5 αμπερ..
το χουμε λιωσει το θεμα.. 
ψαξε για νομο αμπερ-πυκνοτητα ρευματος..

----------


## lelek

> το χουμε λιωσει το θεμα..





χαχχχααχχα!!! οκ φίλε Κώστα έχεις δίκιο... 


Κατάλαβα πάντως... ήταν το πρώτο θέμα που συμμετείχα τόσο... σ' ευχαριστώ και πάλι για τις "ανησυχίες" μου....

 :Smile:

----------


## GR_KYROS

Βασίλη σχετικά με το πηνίο ελλείψεως που ανέφερες δεν εξυπηρετεί διότι θα ρίξει τον διακόπτη η την ασφάλεια και την επόμενη φορά θα χρειαστούν 2 χειρισμοί, ανέβασμα της ασφάλειας η του διακόπτη, και πάτημα του μπουτόν….

Ελπίζω να μην αρχίσει πάλι τις ερωτήσεις ο καρντάσης για αυτό το θέμα :Biggrin:

----------


## GR_KYROS

Σε πολλούς άρεσε η ιδέα του αυτόματου διακόπτη θερμοσίφωνου
Αρκετοί τον έφτιαξαν, άλλοι δεν τα κατάφεραν, και άλλοι δεν μπορούσαν…

Παρακάτω παρουσιάζω μια διάταξη με εξαρτήματα εμπορίου που συγκροτούν την ίδια λειτουργία  
 

Περισσότερα εδώ

----------


## lelek

> Βασίλη σχετικά με το πηνίο ελλείψεως που ανέφερες δεν εξυπηρετεί διότι θα ρίξει τον διακόπτη η την ασφάλεια και την επόμενη φορά θα χρειαστούν 2 χειρισμοί, ανέβασμα της ασφάλειας η του διακόπτη, και πάτημα του μπουτόν….
> 
> Ελπίζω να μην αρχίσει πάλι τις ερωτήσεις ο καρντάσης για αυτό το θέμα




χααχχαχχαχαχαχαα  γεια σου ρε Βαγγέλη..... χαχχχχχα

----------

